# Georgian Bay Lodge Help



## SummersOff

My Dad, Brother and I were looking to make a return trip to a place we used to stay near Point Au Barril in the Georgian Bay called "Springhaven." Unfortunately the place closed down last season so we need some advice on a new location. 

We primarily target pike and maybe some smallmouth. We'd like somewhere that we can rent a boat and stay for an extended weekend that isn't overly crowded with weekend warriors. We are looking to travel the first week of June. 

Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


----------



## Snakecharmer

SummersOff said:


> My Dad, Brother and I were looking to make a return trip to a place we used to stay near Point Au Barril in the Georgian Bay called "Springhaven." Unfortunately the place closed down last season so we need some advice on a new location.
> 
> We primarily target pike and maybe some smallmouth. We'd like somewhere that we can rent a boat and stay for an extended weekend that isn't overly crowded with weekend warriors. We are looking to travel the first week of June.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


I like Pleasant Cove. It's at Pointe Au Baril too.


----------



## SummersOff

Snakecharmer said:


> I like Pleasant Cove. It's at Pointe Au Baril too.


Thanks. I looked at that place, it looks really nice...a little bit fancy for the boys but really nice if I ever brought the wife and kids.


----------



## Snakecharmer

SummersOff said:


> Thanks. I looked at that place, it looks really nice...a little bit fancy for the boys but really nice if I ever brought the wife and kids.


Maybe Bayfield Lodge or Camping in Sturgeon Bay Prov Park.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here some cottages to check out in Parry Sound area. I stayed at Sunny Point once. Its more Spartan than Pleasant Cove but it was harder for us to find fish. The end of the lake that we were on was pretty deep. Check out their specials since you are going before bass season opens.
http://www.sunnypointresort.com/specials.html
http://parrysoundtourism.com/listing-categories/resorts-and-cottages/


----------



## 1more

Back in the day my dad took to me Bad River Lodge in Alban Ontario that was in 1973. That is where I caught a 31# 50 1/2" Muskie trolling a 6"
Rapala in Black Bay. This brings back some great times with my dad and to this day I thank him for taking me fishing! Good luck!!!


----------



## Brimtucki

1more said:


> Back in the day my dad took to me Bad River Lodge in Alban Ontario that was in 1973. That is where I caught a 31# 50 1/2" Muskie trolling a 6"
> Rapala in Black Bay. This brings back some great times with my dad and to this day I thank him for taking me fishing! Good luck!!!


1More...Do you recall if Larry Henderson owned the Lodge then? We stayed at his Bad River Outpost camp for a number of years.
Always had a good time....


----------



## 1more

Our guide was Bill and he only had a total of 7 fingers, he got drunk one winter night and passed out in the snow. I don't recall his name but I was only 13 at the time, many good memories of the place! My pic was on their broshure for 3 yrs with my guide Bill!


----------



## RodMan

I've been fishing and hunting out of the Bad River Outpost Camps (currently Dube Outpost Camps) and Lodge for almost 30 years. Larry Henderson bought the Lodge and Outpost Camps in the mid 1980's, lost the Lodge in his first divorce but kept the Outpost. I don't know who owned it prior to him. He sold the Outpost Camps to the Toronto Gun Club sometime around 2000 and it was run as a private club for several years until Leon Dube bought the Outpost around 2004. There is no place like the Outpost on Earth. Black Bay is a great musky and walleye area. But my favorites are Moose, Batt, Greene, and Caughese Bays. Best smallmouth fishing anywhere...

I can get you Leon's contact info if interested...just PM me.


----------



## 1more

Is it accessible by road now days? If I recall we had to park our car and take a boat into the lodge. 
We switched things up in the late 70s and early 80s and took flyin trips to Quebec to Gouin Resivore for some really good fishing and the float plane trip was awesome!


----------



## SummersOff

Thanks for all the responses. We are sorting though some options.


----------



## SummersOff

RodMan said:


> I've been fishing and hunting out of the Bad River Outpost Camps (currently Dube Outpost Camps) and Lodge for almost 30 years. Larry Henderson bought the Lodge and Outpost Camps in the mid 1980's, lost the Lodge in his first divorce but kept the Outpost. I don't know who owned it prior to him. He sold the Outpost Camps to the Toronto Gun Club sometime around 2000 and it was run as a private club for several years until Leon Dube bought the Outpost around 2004. There is no place like the Outpost on Earth. Black Bay is a great musky and walleye area. But my favorites are Moose, Batt, Greene, and Caughese Bays. Best smallmouth fishing anywhere...
> 
> I can get you Leon's contact info if interested...just PM me.


I tried to PM you for more information. Let me know if you didn't get i or fee free to PM me with more details I am struggling to find the places you mentioned above.

Thanks!


----------



## Snakecharmer

SummersOff said:


> I tried to PM you for more information. Let me know if you didn't get i or fee free to PM me with more details I am struggling to find the places you mentioned above.
> 
> Thanks!


This may help
http://moosebayoutpost.weebly.com/

Phone = 705-795-2831

Email = [email protected]


----------



## SummersOff

Snakecharmer said:


> This may help
> http://moosebayoutpost.weebly.com/
> 
> Phone = 705-795-2831
> 
> Email = [email protected]


Thanks!


----------

